# Powederwhore PW07



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Powderwhore PW07 coming to Denver!

Join FOBP and Powderwhore for the Denver showing of PW07, with drink specials, raffle, and giveaways. Proceeds from raffle go towards FOBP’s Avalanche Awareness Training.

Fri. Nov. 9,	The Oriental Theater, 7:30


----------

